# Love is never wrong



## ~ceLine~

*Γειά σας ..!!*


*Μπορείτε να το μεταφράσετε αυτό για εμένα παρακαλώ? *



_*Love is never wrong._




*Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ,*



*Celine

**Moderator's note: This post has been edited so that the multiple questions are given separate thread as per forum's rules. Please ask one question per thread in the future. Thank you *


----------



## ireney

This post includes celine's attempt to translation
*Love is never wrong. = ποτέ η αγάπη είναι λάυος 
*Mainly a typo  Ποτέ η αγάπη δεν είναι λάθος. However, the more "natural" word order would be "Η αγάπη δεν είναι ποτέ λάθος"*


----------



## ~ceLine~

Ah damn how could I write "λάυος" .. Anyway I didN't know the order, in every sentence it changes I think so, ah diffucult 

Thank you ..!


----------



## modus.irrealis

Strange, but I would've never thought to read the English that way. My instinct is to read it as η αγάπη δεν κάνει λάθος ποτέ. Not a big difference, though.


----------



## Vagabond

modus.irrealis said:


> Strange, but I would've never thought to read the English that way. My instinct is to read it as η αγάπη δεν κάνει λάθος ποτέ. Not a big difference, though.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## balgior

Hi all!

Well, I think that if the meaning is "loving can never be wrong", then Ireney's translation is closer. Otherwise I agree with "η αγάπη δεν κάνει λάθος ποτέ"


----------



## mroma

Both η αγάπη δεν κάνει ποτέ λάθος  and η αγάπη δεν είναι ποτέ λάθος  are correct but I would prefer the first one.


----------

